# WatchESPN - Password not working



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

I was trying to fire up Watch ESPN so I could take a look at my Jacksonville State Gamecocks today. I try and try and try to log in and it keeps giving me "Invalid User ID-Email And Password Combination". Well, I have reset it three times and i can log into DirecTV but cannot to WatchESPN either in Safari or on the iPad app. Any ideas how to fix this? I have reset it from DirecTV, from watchespn.com, and from the app and one other time just randomly. It never works.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Any chance you had your DIRECTV account merger with and AT&T account to get the $10/month bundling discount? If yes I'd try your AT&T account UID/Password and see how that works.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't think I have done that yet. I'll double check that though.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

After seeing your post I tried a number of app's like ESPN, FXNow, Showtime and Comedy Central and all fail and I've done the bundling. Biggest mistake I've made this year was to do that,


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

One more reason I'm glad I discontinued my land line and severed all ties with AT&T a few years ago.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

RAD said:


> After seeing your post I tried a number of app's like ESPN, FXNow, Showtime and Comedy Central and all fail and I've done the bundling. Biggest mistake I've made this year was to do that,


Use your ATT login and all should work.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

west99999 said:


> Use your ATT login and all should work.


You would think, but they don't.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

I haven't done the bundling because I have a corporate discount and am not sure if that would mess that up. I have only reset my password via AT&T but not combined them yet. I have seen this issue in a Google search but no solution yet.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I haven't bundled but did have a problem logging into the iPad. I basically changed my ATT password to my DirecTV password and everything worked.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Did any of you who bundled try selecting AT&T instead of DirecTV? Even though it says U-Verse, it goes through AT&T's auth system that uses your AT&T ID.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

KyL416 said:


> Did any of you who bundled try selecting AT&T instead of DirecTV? Even though it says U-Verse, it goes through AT&T's auth system that uses your AT&T ID.


Spent 50 minutes on phone with DIRECTV today. Tried saying AT&T U-Verse still no go. Got transferred to another person, they changed my password on DIRECTV and using that it worked. I then changed the password to something else, back to not working. He set it back to something else and again it worked, all he could say is to wait a week and then try to change the password and see what happens. Frankly I don't think they really know what's going on


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

The merge hasn't gone well for customers.

But I am sure the investors are thrilled.


----------

